# Trying pictures



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I will see if this works









Well I got the picture up Wolfsnaps but not large like I want. I just don't get it and i forgot I changed and am on picaso now.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry. I am no techie haha. Maybe someone else can chime in as I don't use picasso. Your pic is still clickable.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe when Natalie gets back, she could help. I know she helped me a lot at first, and I think she and Jon use Picasso. I THINK.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well you would think I would be happy with this way. I guess I will look at it that way at least I can get them on at least.


----------



## Momof2Aussies (Jan 9, 2013)

If you figure out the picture thing, please let me know. I am having the same issue as you are. I am having a huge difficulty with the image limit! Frustrating!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine always are small too. I've tried to resize but I can't get it to work. Once you have pictures posted, just click on them and they get bigger.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

What is he eating in that picture?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Momof2Aussies said:


> If you figure out the picture thing, please let me know. I am having the same issue as you are. I am having a huge difficulty with the image limit! Frustrating!


Could be that your pictures are to big. I can't remember which forums I have problems with that, I do believe it is this one. And don't ask me why pictures are different sizes I don't see why. Just go through your pictures and see which ones are smaller. Then I just hit go advanced then go to the bottom and hit manage attachments. Let me see if that's right.

So some how I got that one on top of the post. But I tried to upload one that was 2.83 MB and it wouldn't but that one of Turtle was 2.88 MB. I did it different and don't remember how. This one of Maddie was 1.43 MB and it worked.

Any way it worked how I said. I'm sure I'm not explaining it good.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

TJMagoo said:


> What is he eating in that picture?


That is the Turtle. She was chewing on a horse leg bone. One of the places that we go walking several years ago one of the neighbors had an old mare die and he pulled her down there in the draw. Looks like a dinosaur bone doesn't it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Cute picture! 
To post from Picasa web albums, right click the photo and copy link. 
Click the icon here to add a photo, and select "from URL"
paste the direct link in the space, and make sure the box below it is NOT checked. 
ta daaaaaaa


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Will try again









Not sure I will ever get how to make them big. I have trouble with pictures being to big sometimes and they won't load. That one of Turtle was to big then I some how put it on different and it worked. Now I can't remember how I did it.


----------

